# SARS + PR; when one becomes a tax resident



## dbcme (Feb 22, 2014)

I've resided in the public for a few years and so far am not a SARS tax resident - paying taxes in my home country. Obtaining a PRP, however, would change that. So i'd like to wait until as long as possible. The challenging part to the equation is processing time for Home Affairs PRP (8-24 months). Does SARS use the application date to HA or the issue date of PRP in determining the start date of when an individual is designated a resident for tax purposes?


----------

